# Cat 420E IT and Takeuchi TL140 with Horst snowwings



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey guy's my name is Shaun I'm a 30 year old Firefighter from Mississauga Onatrio Canada and I have owned and operated my own company called J-ROCK-INC. for the last 5 years. I found this site a couple of months ago and now I have finally got pictures of my new toy's. Just thought I would post some of my new equipment that I just bought and get some feedback from some of the other members.

The first is a 2006 Cat 420E IT and the second is a 2008 Takeuchi TL140. I ordered a Horst 4000 series snowwing 10-16 for the Cat and a 3000 series snowwing 6-11, both of which have fully hydraulic wings. I've use both 2 times this season and they work amazing together as a team. The Takeuchi is great for sidewalks, shipping docks and cleaning the snow from around the building with percision. I looked on this web site and others for months to see if a track machine would be good in the snow over a rubber tire. Alot of people said Cat or ASV were the only ones that could get good traction and that Takeuchi was the worst in snow. This made me a little scared when I traded my 2004 Gehl 4840 and bought the Takeuchi for snow and landscaping, but so far I have found it to be a very worthy machine in the snow. The lug track style on the Takeuchi makes it slippery in the snow at times but if your a good operator and get the speed and angle the blade this machine will plow threw anything. The 2nd speed gear on this machine is great for moving around the property quickly. When the time comes to replace the tracks or next season if I can afford to buy just winter tracks I will get a snowmobile style track for improved traction. The cab in this machine can fit the biggest of operators with a blazing hot heater to keep you warm in the middle of a cold ass night.

So far I'm very happy with both pieces of equipment and I plan on making some videos this winter and posting them on youtube so others can get a better idea of snow equipment that they might be looking at buying. I found when I was looking for info that there was a limited amount of video with track machines or backhoes with hydraulic snow attachments posted on the internet, so I want to try and help others when it comes to getting visuals ideas on equipment by posting newer and more detail videos this season.
Thanks for listening and looking forward to getting some feadback.[

ATTACH]46755[/ATTACH]

View attachment 46756


View attachment 46757


View attachment 46758


View attachment 46760


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Good looking iron


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That stuff lucks pretty shinny. You have a great second job to go with your first job. I look forward to seeing the vids.


----------

